# "South of the Border"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A large portion of my clientele is the Super Rich from Mexico and further south, so when they lay a huge order on us, we lead them by the hand to the "Pen Box" and ask them to take a couple of 'souveniers' as my way of saying thanks. 

Seems , per my little Latina Second-in-Command, that they really like the colored pens...My preference is the exotic, grained, beautiful woods...but to each his own... These are acrylics..which are he11 on tools, but do come out beautiful..Found some color-stained wooden blanks on the net and have ordered a few to give them a try.. Acrylics take about twice as long to turn as the wooden blanks..so we shall see...

Business Tip:..They absolutely love the pens, especially for free, and it's the cheapest advertising I've found to date....LOL

What do you guys think ????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I agree they do take twice as long to turn and they break out real easy if you get too aggessive. I pour my own though just haven't done the multi-colored yet.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice T! If I speak a little bit of Spanish and promise an order sometime in the next 100 yrs, can I take one from the pen box


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL, Whaler.... if you are wandering around in the Big City, drop by and be my guest.. Glad to oblige..but hope you NEVER need my services....

Bobby...I read an article somewheres that told how to put a few drops of dye into the acrylic when you add the hardener drops and swirl it around.. Would kinda like to give it a try myself, but don't know anything about acrylic or casting. Got these blanks at The Rock for about 3.99 I think..already drilled and with a tube glued in..Can't beat that , I don't think.. 

Cost of pens: $3.99 plus $1.25 for pen kit plus half an hour of my time..(which is worth nuthin'..prolly a lot like yours..LOL)... Pretty low overhead for the returns...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where you getting the pen kits for $1.25


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mea Culpa, Bobby...taking a little 'poetic license' there...Best prices I've actually run across were about 1.55-1.75 st Steebar..

Geeze...guy can't get away with even a little lie around here..LOL

here ya go...

http://penmakingsupplies.com/Pens/slimline.shtml


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

oh ok I just wanted some :rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good work T-Man! Just think, three months ago you would have never dreamed about knocking out something so nice! Keep up the great work! jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Good work T-Man! Just think, three months ago you would have never dreamed about knocking out something so nice! Keep up the great work! jim


Man, Jim...you got that RIGHT !!!! Sumthin' about 'old dogs and new tricks' LOL

Still thanking my lucky stars for you, Bobby, Trod, and all the others for gettin' me into this.. Still Fascinated with it.. When the load gets heavy,I can sneak out in the garage and lose myself in them little devils for an hour or two..

Grinding and cussing and smiling all at the same time..LOL:rotfl:

Thanks all....The Other Jim


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I think it's the personal touch ... and ... getting something for free! Nice touch, Jim ... I hope it keeps and get you more customers.  Great work too, the pens are beautiful.

Bob


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful pens T. The personal touch with the customers makes them even more special. I see a pouring mold and acrylic supply cabinet next on the shopping list.  Then we'll begin seeing rainbow colored pens filling the pen box.....


----------

